# Indiana first in the nation with a lifetime license



## MrNRA (Aug 29, 2006)

Back in March of this year (2006) the governor of Indiana, signed into law the first in the nation lifetime handgun license. The way this was made possible was because of a small group of gun rights activists in southern Indiana called 2nd Amendment Patriots.

You can find interview with Jim Tomes from the 2nd Amendment Patriots at http://gunrights.us

Mark Vanderberg
Host of Gun Rights Advocates Podcast


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothin like back home in Indiana. Sure gets cold in Angola, and that's a fact.


----------

